# Sicherungsautomaten in Stromverteilung C oder B Charakteristik



## Moroso (16 Dezember 2012)

Wann nimmt man eigentlich Sicherungsautomaten für den Zuleitungsanschluss verschiedener Maschinen (bis 40 A) oder auch für Haustechnik (230V und 400 V Steckdosen , Automaten in C oder B Charakteristik.
Gibt es da eine Norm oder Regeln?
Oder wo sind die einen oder die andern sinnvoller?

Schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe!

Moro


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2012)

Anschluß von Maschinen üblicherweise C, Haustechnik üblicherweise B.
Aber natürlich müssen die ganzen Rahmenbedingungen, wie z.B. Schutzleiterwiderstand, Schleifenwiderstand, Erdungswiderstand, Kabelquerschnitte, Vorgaben der Technischen Anschlußbedingenen, und so weiter und so fort, dazu passen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tigerente1974 (16 Dezember 2012)

Hier mal lesen: http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot209.nsf/veritydisplay/a273e99608575e0ec125761100343ab8/$file/2cdc400002d0103.pdf

Eine möglichst kurze Ausschaltzeit ist angestrebt. Die verschiedenen Charakteristika sind den unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften der Verbraucher geschuldet. Je "ungünstiger" der Strom ist, desto "schlechter" weil langsamer muss der Automat reagieren.


----------

